

This Guy Took Out a Gigantic Loan to Destroy the Financial System - Lightning
http://www.vice.com/read/spains-robin-hood-prefers

======
Shihan
Wow, what a genius. Lending money from banks and not paying it back. I think
nobody ever had this wicked master mind plan. What's his point again? That
stealing is OK when you want to promote your crazy, utopian socialist world
view?

~~~
anonymoushn
Failing to repay a loan is not theft. Generally the loan contract will provide
for what will happen if the money is repaid and what will happen if the money
is not repaid, and it is entirely up to the borrower to determine which
happens.

~~~
sveiss
Not theft, but entering into a loan contract with no intention of paying it
back may be fraud.

------
smoyer
"his latest project: the creation of a completely autonomous town"

In twenty years, his town will have an organized government that he won't
like, and some of the people in the town will be giving "tasks" to others. And
at that point he still won't understand that some people like the regularity
and (perceived) safety that "the man" provides.

------
ComputerGuru
Can we not submit mobile links?

<http://www.vice.com/read/spains-robin-hood-prefers>

------
astangl
I don't see how borrowing (stealing?) 500K euro from many institutions is
going to do anything other than get himself some publicity and then trial
followed by jail time.

Capitalism has a lot of problems, but I don't see how anarchists offer better
practical solutions. I lump libertarians (of which I once considered myself)
into the same group.

------
dhughes
> spent the rest on Crisi, a free newspaper

Apple computers are expensive.

It's funny how people who benefit from a capitalist system have the luxury of
condemning it. Meanwhile many people in the world who are starving and
homeless would trade places with this guy in a heartbeat.

------
NateDad
$642k is considered gigantic now? That's not that much bigger than my
mortgage...

~~~
stanmancan
_borrowed €492,000 ($642,306) from 39 different financial entities_

$25 million total

 __Edit: However, $25,000,000 isn't very much over all, especially when your
goal is to "destroy the financial system". Especially when it's only $640K
from each bank.

~~~
uvdiv
I parse that as €492,000 in _total_. Another source supports this:

<http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2008/sep/19/spain>

~~~
stanmancan
Fair enough. I guess the style in which that sentence was written leaves
something to be desired. I'm going to have to agree with you guys on this one,
especially since I imagine it would be rather difficult to get over $640K from
39 different financial institutions. Averaging $16K loans seems significantly
more feasible.

------
uvdiv
Totalitarian nutcase.

 _What we need are very deep changes in human relationships—trust between
people. The integral revolution isn't about changing the economic system, it's
about changing everything, changing the human being. We’re talking about
change in every aspect of life. [...] The big issue here is that the concept
of political parties contradicts the concept of an assembly. The assembly is
an open process run through consensus. The political party system, on the
other hand, is based on confrontation._

~~~
jabiko
> What we need […] trust between people.

The funny thing is that the bank trusted him by lending him money. He has
taken advantage of this trust and betrayed the bank.

------
tlrobinson
When I see "gigantic loan" to "destroy the financial system" I think "billions
of dollars", not single-mortgage-sized loans.

------
ChuckMcM
Sigh. There is no 'them' there is only 'us'

